# Reviews for www.centerfiresystems.com?



## speedless (Nov 14, 2007)

Has anyone dealt w/ them? I have been looking for an inexpensive 1911 for plinking, and I really like the RIA .45. Centerfire systems has them for 335 right now, but I'd like to get some feed back before I give them my cc#. LOL 

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

speedless. This is the place to find Armcor/ R.I.A. info. The company web site is still under construction. This forum is owners. Of course it may seem biased. You're correct, it is. (lol) 
Click here: http://forum.m1911.org/


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have a R.I.A and never had a problem with it. I enjoy shooting it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The RIA has a devoted following over on 1911.org plus there's a factory rep that seem more than willing to help members out. Good luck.


----------



## speedless (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, I've read nothing but good reviews on the RIA .45's. I was just wondering about www.centerfiresystems.com more than anything...idk why, but I'm still pretty leery of giving my cc info out to internet companies.


----------



## speedless (Nov 14, 2007)

well, ordered the RIA 1911 tactical today. Paid $408 including shipping. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## E45 (Nov 19, 2007)

I've bought a couple things from them, but not firearms.
Transactions went smoothly.


----------



## speedless (Nov 14, 2007)

E45 said:


> I've bought a couple things from them, but not firearms.
> Transactions went smoothly.


Thanks,that's good to know. I just hope everything goes smoothly w/ my transaction....package should be to the FFL by next Monday. :smt023


----------



## speedless (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm picking it up today, pics to follow tomorrow. 

Also, probably gonna pick up a hogue rubber grip w/ finger grooves and better sights, not sure if I want to go w/ white dot, or night sights.


----------



## speedless (Nov 14, 2007)

also picked up a hogue grip for $20 









oily 









new grip installed 









man these cell phone pics are crappy 









1911 & P90, quite a combo


----------

